# small fry in the early spring???



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

In a half acre pond with a max depth of around 15 ft. I though it was really strange to see tons of small fry of bluegill crappie and even a two inch bass at this time of the year. Does this possibly mean that the fish spawned more than once last year?? Or are they so stunted that they just didnt grow last summer. Ive seen bass that are 2 inches, 6" and 10" and on up. The gills and what appear to be tiny crapie are 1-1.5 inches also. There is quite a bit of cover like dead leaves, cattails and such for small fish to hide in. I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Joshy

It's common for gills to spawn several times a year. They just keep reproducing. That's what makes them such a good food source for the preditors. So the small gille are probably from a late spawn last year. Not sure about the bass & crappie, but they are probably from last years spawn too, and will be getting bigger soon. This far north the growing period is shorter which slows the growth rate. I would say everything is normal, and the small fish you are seeing now will be the ones you're catching in a couple of years.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I know about all of the factors that you talked about. But ive never seen this many small fry this early in the year. Bass in most ponds that I have fished are already around 5-6 inches after one year of growth. To see one that is two inches make me almost sure that at leats a few bass spawned later in the summer or early fall. I know that bass in mexico are known to spawn all summer but ive never heard of it this far north.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

We bought a hosue this time last year.In the pond there was alot of small bass everywhere.Just like your talking about.Last week it looked like the bigger bass was about to start spawin already.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't know about those bass.  Never heard of bass spawning that late this far north. That's why I thought they were probably slow growing bass from last year. I've been wrong about a lot of things in my life though sothis could be just another example.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im just thinking that if in a years time your bass can only grow to two inches you have a problem with a lack of food.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

True, but if you are seeing some small gills and crappie, that must mean they are spawning too, so I would think that would be providing a food source. Don't know, it has me puzzled.


----------

